# New iPhone



## IamGreg (Sep 10, 2014)

Hello everyone,
My last trip to turkey my friend used her cousins passport to register my unlocked iPhone 5 as she had left the country within the 30 days. It was a pain in the butt but we got it done. I came back to Canada for the summer and my 3rd day here my iPhone is stolen from me. I have bought another unlocked iPhone and I'm heading back to Antalya next week. My question is this last time we did it with my other iphone I did not have my residence yet. Now I have my residence so can register my new iPhone myself??? 
Thanks for any help and have a great day 
Greg


----------



## IamGreg (Sep 10, 2014)

hmm 110 views and no replies


----------



## jonnietraveler (Oct 7, 2014)

Greg - all due respect - (and I'm new here so I'm not trying to be a jerk - just want to be honest with you) ... I had to re-read you post several times just to figure out what was what and who was who ...

...also, I'm thinking - for folks like me not yet in Turkey, they're looking at the subject and thinking you're going to relate the use of an iphone there and the costs etc. (at least that's why I clicked on it).

Hope this helps in why no one has responded (I could be wrong though) ...

J.


----------



## Arva (Oct 14, 2014)

Hello Greg,

If you got your residency then it's cool. All you need to do is to apply for the registration with your passport and the residency paper. Also I think you will need to pay some fee for it. But the fee is for everyone anyway. Not only for foreigners.


----------



## IamGreg (Sep 10, 2014)

Arva said:


> Hello Greg,
> 
> If you got your residency then it's cool. All you need to do is to apply for the registration with your passport and the residency paper. Also I think you will need to pay some fee for it. But the fee is for everyone anyway. Not only for foreigners.


Thank you Arva thats great 
was it that hard to understand op???? sorry if it was but I feel it was pretty simple but then again Im not an american J/K cheers


----------



## Arva (Oct 14, 2014)

IamGreg said:


> Thank you Arva thats great
> was it that hard to understand op???? sorry if it was but I feel it was pretty simple but then again Im not an american J/K cheers


I think it seemed complicated to those who are not familiar with this issue. But since I had to deal with this registration thing a few times before, I knew what you were talking about


----------

